

Show HN: Polarr Plugin: Edit Any Photo on the Internet - bwang29
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/polarr-plugin/

======
bwang29
There is also an extension for Chrome:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/polarr-plugin-
edit...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/polarr-plugin-edit-any-
ph/fhggacdeldojnpbgknpipalghlkbcimk)

We made this little plugin for people to edit a photo on the internet easier.
It might be ideal for a designer, web developer who's watching unsplash
everyday. Appreciate any comment and feedback.

